# mad hour



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

hi dose any one elses puppy have a mad hour in the day were they run around and nip ??? :


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lots, I put it on command. We enjoy the wild ride but sometimes it needs to be under control. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

yep, if you class a 14 month old as still a puppy


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

the witching hour - hits around 4-5 pm


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

glad its not just my puppy then : thats a releaf!!![/color]


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

We have a dedicated "time out" spot behind a baby gate for these very moments! I have a 4 month old V & her crazy moments (not just at night) are actually getting better but I have a feeling I'll be needing the baby gate for quite a while. The time out spot though has been the best form of punishment we have tried. She does not like being left alone & ignored AT ALL!! She is starting to learn though that aggressive biting and barking at us=time out!


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I discovered that "zoomies" or the mad hour make my puppy especially interested in chasing a ball. She's always up for that, but in these moments it seems like she runs twice as fast and wants me to to throw it twice as far. 

To be perfectly honest, I've started to look forward to the zoomies - it's a very energetic and very fast-paced exercise for both us and we're having a ton of fun.... 

Hard to believe I was kind of dreading that time of the day (usually around 6 pm with us), but I love it now


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

my puppys only 8 weeks looks like i have a lot to come :looky me hehe[/color]


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

the funny thing is she knows how to sit and shake a paw but she dosont know how to fetch :


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Fetching - I was shocked how easy it was to train. We did it at 9 weeks or so, I think.

I would make my puppy excited about the ball, throw it (not too far) and as soon as she would pick it up I would start to walk back facing her and calling her a "GOOOOOOD GIRL" just for making a step or two with the ball in my direction. 

And after a few repetitions, I would offer her a treat as soon as she was near me, to encourage to come even closer. And after a few repetitions of that, offer a treat in exchange for the ball. And so on. Then I taught "take it" the same way, as playing with her. She's really nuts about retrieving - her very first swim was to retrieve a stick for me.


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Ester is coming up to 7 months now, and she is totally random with her zoomies. They can happen any time of day or evening, but she usually crashes around 10-11pm, and I breathe a sigh of relief, bless her!


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

arr bless dose any one no how to make your puppy not wake so much  :


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

cmbytr said:


> arr bless dose any one no how to make your puppy not wake so much  :


Play with them more.


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

The mad hour over here is 8-9 pm every night like clock work so we play inside (tug of war) or fetch outside if its not too buggy out ( a rarity these days). BUT, then she passes out cold for the evening ;D (Oh and Csilla is 4 months old)


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Bahaha!! Mad hour!!! I wish........................... Mine have about 5 or 6 of those each day!!!  Did I mention Hungarian Pointers are high energy.................even the chilled out ones!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Mad hour: any time they are ready to hit the outdoors before I am! Then the mad hour is continued in the woods! 

I would probably call it a "happy hour"! Everyone needs one


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

We have two mad hours at our house...

Starting at 8 a.m. if we haven't already headed out on our walk...

Starting at 4:15 p.m. if we haven't already headed out on our walk...

I think there is a connection there :


----------



## katicabogar86 (Jul 4, 2012)

oszkar - I've been home with her all summer. Let's see what happens starting september 4th when she goes to my dad's for doggy day care


----------

